# Some coyote recipes.



## alleyyooper

Don't yuk if you have never tried it, your not qualified.

*Cajun Coyote Recipe*

INGREDIENTS:

* 2 cups vegetable oil

* 2 tablespoons Cajun seasoning

* 2 tablespoons dried Italian-style seasoning

* 2 tablespoons lemon pepper

* garlic powder to taste

* 2lbs of fresh thawed coyote meat â pounded to 1/2 inch thickness

DIRECTIONS:

1. In a large shallow dish, mix the oil, Cajun seasoning, Italian seasoning, garlic powder, and lemon pepper. Place the coyote meat in the dish, and turn to coat with the mixture. Cover, and refrigerate for 1/2 hour.

2. Preheat the grill for high heat.

3. Lightly oil the grill grate. Drain coyote, and discard marinade. Place coyote on hot grill and cook for 6 to 8 minutes on each side, or until juices run clear.

*Coyote Casserole *

Ingredients

10 pieces Lean Coyote 
1 large Onion; Chopped 
1 can Cream of Chicken Soup 
1 can Campbell Cream of Mushroom 
1/4 cup White wine 
Paprika 
All purpose flour 

Original recipe makes 1 Servings
Servings 

Preparation

Flour meat and sprinkle with paprika; brown in small amount of hot oil using a Dutch oven or other covered baking pan. 

Add onion and soups along with wine. Cover and bake for 1-1/2 hours in a 350 degree F oven.

*Crock pot coyote*

2-4 pounds of Coyote meat 
16 oz of apericot preserves
1 Bottle of BBQ sauce
1/2 Purple onion diced
1/2 tsp salt
1/2 tsp pepper
1/2 tsp garlic powder

Throw all ingredients in crock pot and let cook for 8 hours.

 Al


----------



## Fishindude

I'm sure it would be OK ....... but I'm not eating a stinkin coyote.


----------



## Bret

If you cooked that in deer camp, I would eat it.


----------



## diamondtim

alleyyooper,

You'd be a big hit in some cultures my friend.


----------



## tamarackreg

Now if I can just get the 'yotes to cooperate.......


----------



## 1shotwade

My coyote recipe:savage 24 D-223/20.They're well done when they hit the ground!
Wade


----------



## simi-steading

I wouldn't flinch.... Only our societies morals have said we don't eat dog, horse or cat.. but we sure can seem to eat everything else... most everything meat I've eaten has been delicious... Yep.. I'm a PETA kinda guy...


----------



## alleyyooper

Well I spent a lot of time in the 1990's trying to call coyotes with mouth calls of different brands and sounds. Even went out with some Yoopers for a week who made a bunch of extra money selling the hides to learn from them. Still took me about 5 more years brefore I got my first one. Some thing clicked after that and consider my self as doing very well.

If you are going to fool with the fur on a stinking coyote it isn't much more to cut a chunk of meat off.

My favorite coyote medicine is a 220 Swift IMR 4064 under a Serria 55gr hp, 243 on windy days with IMR 4350 under a Serria 85gr hpbt
And the 12 gauge OU with Hevi shot coyote buster

 Al


----------



## 1shotwade

alleyyooper said:


> Well I spent a lot of time in the 1990's trying to call coyotes with mouth calls of different brands and sounds. Even went out with some Yoopers for a week who made a bunch of extra money selling the hides to learn from them. Still took me about 5 more years brefore I got my first one. Some thing clicked after that and consider my self as doing very well.
> 
> If you are going to fool with the fur on a stinking coyote it isn't much more to cut a chunk of meat off.
> 
> My favorite coyote medicine is a 220 Swift IMR 4064 under a Serria 55gr hp, 243 on windy days with IMR 4350 under a Serria 85gr hpbt
> And the 12 gauge OU with Hevi shot coyote buster
> 
> Al



I like your recipe AL !
Wade


----------



## Vahomesteaders

We are loaded with yotes around here. Getting lots of coywolves now. Very red in color and up in the 70 plus pound mark. I killed one a few weeks ago that was smaller. Only 40 lbs. But beautiful red and black hide. My harvester is a savage 22-250 with Boyds thumb hole stock. As far as eating goes. I'll eat anything if I'm hungry enough. .


----------



## 1shotwade

I can't tell for sure but those long legs makes it look like a red wolf. I do know they are being stocked throughout the eastern united states to replenish the population where they were originally found.I've known paul for 30 years and been to one of his facilities.I know he has more but not sure how many not. 
The government has been stocking out of his wolves for at least that long.
Hope this helps

Wade


http://www.indianaeconomicdigest.net/main.asp?SectionID=31&SubSectionID=62&ArticleID=25132


----------



## farmerDale

I am one of those who may give various meats a whirl. But again, I have skinned enough coyotes, and have never smelled a single one that was pleasant to the nostrils. 

You walk up to a moose, it smells like a cow, you walk up to an elk, it smells like a cow. But you walk up to a yote, and it smells like a skunk crossed with vulture breath, rotting urine; Then you take it home, remove the pelt, and a whole new odor hits. 

A dog, yup. A coyote, not for me. I would have to be pretty desperate, and even then, tree bark would be better. For me at least. I am glad there are those who go ahead and eat it. Not I said the trapper!


----------



## barnbilder

Not eating a coyote but I love a good bobcat steak. I have skinned hundreds of coyotes and I have yet to say, "Gosh that's good looking meat, I hate to throw that away." And judging from the carcass piles, most scavengers agree, the skunks will be gone before the coyotes.


----------



## newfieannie

Fishindude said:


> I'm sure it would be OK ....... but I'm not eating a stinkin coyote.


 
that's exactly what my son said when I told him last night there was a thread here on coyote recipes. ~Georgia
.


----------



## alleyyooper

Well way I see it is if you are going to put up with the smell (although here in Michigan they all do not smell strong.) skinning the coyote stretching and sewing the holes up then if it is a young coyote I see no problem cutting a ham or two off for the grill or a stew.

 Al


----------



## Mickbear

dont think i could eat a yot.


----------

